# [OT] Ulubione stare gry

## noobah

Święta się zbliżają, zbiera człowieka na wspomnienia starych dobrych czasów.   :Wink: 

Macie jakieś stare ulubione gierki z czasów 386, w które nadal lubicie łoić?

Ja nadal gram zawzięcie w Master of Magic, działa bezproblemowo w DosBox. Czy ktoś inny pamięta tą doskonałą strategię? Dla mnie to numer jeden - i to nie tylko ze starych gierek, ale ze wszystkich. Od pierwszego mojego blaszaka (486DX 2x66, 8MB ram) po dzisiejszego nie spada z mojego twardego dysku. Pozatym jest już abandonware, więc można go za friko ściągać.

POLECAM

----------

## akroplas

Moj pierwszy kompik to był P166 16 MB ramu, tak wiec moje ulubione gierki nie beda tak wiekowe  :Smile: .

A najbardziej wciagajaca gra to napewno Transport Tycoon DELUXE :E. Zawsze tez lubiłem takie standardowe (o najwiekszej grywalnosci) stare tytuły:

Mario, Prince of Persia, Dizy  :Razz: . 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Yatmai

Rany od razu mi sie przypominają takie tytuły jak Lotus III, The Lost Vikings, Prince of Persia 1, Prehistorik Man, Pushover, Supaplex, czy Settlers :] Zadziwiające jest to, że poza pierwszą i ostatnią, wszystkie zmieszczą się na jednym flopie; takie małe, a wstyd sie przyznać ile przez nie nocy zarwałem  :Very Happy:  Pierwszego blaszaka, 386 33Mhz, 1MB ram i 40Mb dysk miałem 13 lat temu, ale do dziś wracam co jakiś czas do tych pięknych gierek  :Wink: 

zwirk jakoś Master of Magic nie kojaże, ale postaram sie nadrobić  :Wink: 

----------

## n3rd

Nie jestem graczem. W całej swojej komputerowej przeszłości może grałem na góra 10 grach - nigdy mnie jakoś one nie pociągały. Ale z tego co pamiętam, to dawno, dawno, dawno temu (o rany strasznie dawno temu  :Very Happy:  ) zarywałem noce na river raid.

Pozdr

daniel cegielka

PS. Cała gra zajmowała około... 8 kilobajtów. Śmiesznie to wygląda przy tych dzisiejszych game-kolosach   :Laughing: 

----------

## nigdydosc

mrrr prawie cała seria UFO, cala seria Simów z starego dobrego Maxisa, LHX, Cywilizacja, Finall Fanstasy na pegazusa Gunshipy , ehh gry nie sa takie jak kiedys brak im tego czegoś co wywolywalo takie uczucie tam w środku podobne do zakochania.. a może sie poprostu starzeje  :Smile:  Wesołych pogodnych zdrowych i rodzinnych Świat Panie i Panowie!

----------

## mbar

Master of Magic było super, teraz jest gdzieś do ściągnięcia za free.

A poza tym to najwięcej czasu spędziłem nad Betrayal in Krondor (najlepszy RPG wszechczasów), potem Realms of Arkania (seria), Ufo 1 i 2 (3 też było fajne), NHL 95, Aces over Pacific, Fallout i długo by jeszcze wymieniać.

Teraz już nie ma takich gier, powstają tylko tytuły dla bezmyślnych klikaczy.

----------

## keman

Spy vs. Spy, na Amstradzie...

Potem pamietam jak sie z kumplem w Jaguara XJ220 na Amisi zagrywaliśmy  :Wink: 

No i oczywiście, jak na nintendo-fana przystało, Super Mario Bros.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Stare gry na peceta były wg mnie fatalne. Nie grałem od czasów C64 aż do nowszych pecetów (rok 96/97?), które były w stanie udźwignąć FPSy typu Quake. Jedynka to klasyka - jeszcze teraz z przyjemnością w to gram, chociaż zamiast krwi tryskają z potworów kwadraciki   :Laughing:  A ze starszych rzeczy to Giana Sisters (przypomniał mi o niej ostatnio SuperTux), Dizzy, Boulder Dash - te trzy tytuły są/były najlepsze na C64. No i Diuna i SuperFrog na Amidze  :Very Happy: 

Acha, przypomniał mi się jeszcze Wolfenstein 3D (  :Laughing:  ) w którego graliśmy w szkole na informatyce zamiast tłuc komendy dosowe. Dla mnie był to przedsmak tego o co chodzi w dzisiejszych grach: wcielanie się postać.

----------

## noobah

O, właśnie, przypomnieliście mi kulka tytułów:

-Giana Sisters - do dziś sobie grywam

-Dungeon Master - świetny RPG, moja pierwsza styczność z tego typu grami - jeszcze na Amidze w to grałem, przechodziłem kilkanaście razy

-the Lost Vikings

-Transport Tycoon - też w to grałem

Ehhh, te czasy

----------

## c2p

C64 forever  :Very Happy: . Pamiętam, gdy miałem 8 lat przywieźli mi ten sprzęt. Co to były za gry, BoulderDash, Mario, BombJack,Dizzy i wiele innych świetnych tytułów. Potem była nauka BASICa (też świetna gra  :Very Happy:  - szczególnie dla 9 latków). Potem magnetofon od comodore uległ destrukcji  :Sad: . Na PieCu nie gram prawie wcale, jedynie czasami wracam do serii Fallout, a z nowych gierek (to juz jest OT) to jedynie SuperTux i ostatnio TMW.

P.S. BetaNoire, SuperFrog na C64 też był  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam, Karol.

----------

## kamillys

StarCraft był jest i będzie najlepszym rts'em  :Very Happy:  Nie znam niczego co by przebiło SC.

Mój pierwszy komp jaki pamiętam to miał procek.... <50 mhz??? wiem tylko, że M$ windows 3.11 by chodziło.  ramu miał 8MB.

Nie jest to bardzo stary komp(mam go na strychu, nie działa już(chyba(wole nie sprawdzać(bo coś wybuchnie jeszcze)))).

----------

## n0rbi666

Hmm ja zaczynałem od zx spectrum, potem atari, potem znowu spectrum, i przesiadka na pieca (tzn ja byłem zbyt młody, żeby mieć kompa, ale od czego jest ojciec-informatyk  :Mr. Green:  )

a z gier hmm river-raid, jet set willy, montezuma revenge, i niestety wiele tytułów, których tytułów już nie pamiętam ...

a z pieca to oczywiście Lotus, ugh!, worms, commander keen, flashback, another world, comanche, prehistorik, scorched earth, Larry (  :Mr. Green:  ), i wiele innych, których w tym momencie nie pamiętam  :Wink: 

ahh, ale to były piękne czasy ... aż się czasami łezka w oku zakręci, jak się pomyśli jak czas szybko leci ...

----------

## joker

pamieci nie mam najlepszej ale gdzies w okresie jak mialem 086 (to chyba bylo ze 6MHz) to rzadzily takie gry jak Wings of Fury, Blocks (to juz bylo trojwymiarowe  :Smile:  ), potem na 286 to juz symulator lotu LHX, Golden Axe, Operation Wolf i Another World - gra ktora miala klimat nie z tej ziemi (byla to tego jakas kolejna czesc ale nie pamietam tytulu) na 386 juz chyba bylo Body Blows, Soccer Kid, Indiana Jones, Alone in The Dark itd...

czasami mi sie przypominaja takie ciekawe wydarzenia ze swiata gier jak np trojwymiarowa gra ktora nie byla kanciasta tylko okragla a mianowicie Ecstatica czy cos takiego, wszyscy podziwiali i sie zachwycali  :Smile: 

jak sobie cos jeszcze przypomne to napisze  :Smile: 

ps. a pamietacie, jak sie uruchamialo gre to w niekturych byl taki wybor:

1. EGA

2. CGA

3. Hercules

4. VGA

5. SVGA 

ile wtedy bylo mozliwosci, nie to co teraz  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

sensible soccer,cannon fodder,mario bros,jaguar xj220,lemmings,another world.

of course w wersji amigowej z 256 zamiast 200  w y  :Smile:  (tak, czasy kiedy mowilo sie intel outside).

cale szczescie w portage jest UAE  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## m010ch

Z tego co pamiętam, to u mnie rządziły:

- River Raid

- Giana Sisters

- Montezuma's Revenge

- Ghosts 'n' Goblins

- Asteroids

- Dizzy   :Cool: 

- Legend Of Kyrandia

- Boulder Dash

- The Lost Vikings

- Settlers i Civilization (pierwsze)

i pewnie wieeele innych, o których już zdążyłem zapomnieć.

Troszkę to wyżej wymieszane platformowo, ale wszystkie kapały miodem równo  :Smile: 

----------

## tswiercz

Z pierwszych PCetów to głównie Lotus, Stunts, Transport Tyccon 1 i najlepsza strategiczna gra na świecie: Dune2 i chyba dalej nie powstała lepsza gra czasu rzeczywistego. No może jeszcze Warcraft 1 i 2 były dobre. A C128. To standardowe gry jak wyżej wymienione, ale najlepsza była zabawa z przepisywaniem gierek z Bajtka. Pamiętam jak dziś jak klepałem wilka, owce i kapuste. A jaka była zabawa ze sprajtami, ehh to były czasy.

A najgorsze jest to, że dopiero teraz się dowiedziałem, że BASIC od Commodorka został napisany przez M$. (pewnie bym nie używał   :Wink: )

PS

A no i podstawa: MP SOCCER!!!

----------

## skiera

 *tswiercz wrote:*   

> najlepsza strategiczna gra na świecie: Dune2 i chyba dalej nie powstała lepsza gra czasu rzeczywistego.

 

Zgadzam się  :Wink: 

 *tswiercz wrote:*   

> najlepsza była zabawa z przepisywaniem gierek z Bajtka.

 

I tu się zgadzam. Klepałem "listingi" z gazetek, nawet nie wiedziałem o co w nich chodzi, najważniejsze że działało  :Wink: 

 *tswiercz wrote:*   

> A najgorsze jest to, że dopiero teraz się dowiedziałem, że BASIC od Commodorka został napisany przez M$.

 

Ten Amigowski też był dziełem MS

Najmilej wspominam gierki które miałem na kompie jako pierwsze: Battle Squadron, Test Drive i Shadow of the Beast

----------

## Belliash

Lemmingi

Giana Sisters

Doom I i II

Blood

Duke 3D

Mario

----------

## Drwisz

 *skiera wrote:*   

>  *tswiercz wrote:*   najlepsza strategiczna gra na świecie: Dune2 i chyba dalej nie powstała lepsza gra czasu rzeczywistego. 
> 
> Zgadzam się 
> 
>  *tswiercz wrote:*   najlepsza była zabawa z przepisywaniem gierek z Bajtka. 
> ...

 

Miałem błąd drukarski w listingu tetrisa, znalezienie właściwego kodu to była zabawa  :Smile: 

 *tswiercz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Najmilej wspominam gierki które miałem na kompie jako pierwsze: Battle Squadron, Test Drive i Shadow of the Beast

 

Moja lista:

Tetris

Ufo 1,2

Chaos (taka bitwa czarodziejów)

River raid

F117 (symulator lotu)

Wolfenstein3D

Quake1

Diablo

Miałem zxspektrum, amigę. Ale niepamiętam innych tytułów :/

----------

## tuniek

Ojacie.  :Smile: 

Swoją drogą to "młodzi" gracze nie wiedzą co tracą nie znając tych tytułów. Kawał historii. 

Indiana Johnes (III i IV)

Civilization 

Wings

Boulder Dash

Operation Wolf / <- L     to były czasy ...  :Smile:  /

Duke Nukem 3D 

Discwolrd 

Flashback

Another World

Centurion /pierwsza gra po polsku ? /

NORTH & SOUTH ...  kto nie grał nie wie co to jest dobra zabawa ... każdy detal w tej grze żył ... 

PIRATES ... tu chyba gorzej mieli userzy PC bo grafika  była gorsza ... /lol/ ale kto z was nie łupił ?  :Smile: 

Goblins /ta gra mnie mordowała współczynnikiem miodności/

Little Big Adventure  I i II 

kurcze przy wymienianiu to epoki mi się mieszają ...  :Smile:  \

SECRET OF MONKEY ISLAND nie znam nikogo kto by się w tamtych czasach /1990/ nie podniecał na jej myśl .. 

pamięta ktoś takie coś jak: 

Incredible Machines ??  :Smile: 

stary chyba już jestem ...

----------

## Crenshaw

 *tuniek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pamięta ktoś takie coś jak: 
> 
> Incredible Machines ?? 
> ...

 

Pamieta, pamieta...  :Wink: 

----------

## endel

Takiego mi smaka zrobiliscie ze chyba dosboxa zaraz zainstaluje  :Smile: 

Moje ulubione:

- Stonekeep

- Magic carpet

- Settlers

- Doom

- Ishar

- Ultima

----------

## no4b

Ja lubię grać w gry z automatów, polecam emerge xmame.

----------

## jodri

Ja zagrywałem się na Amisi w: "Eye of the Beholder" , czesc I i II. W Pirates natomiast najlepiej mi sie gralo na starym dobrym C64. Zreszta mam ten komfort, iz moge sobie pograc nawet teraz na oryginalnej A1200 w Super Froga, najlepsza platformowke wszechczasow. Pamietacie moze Cannon Fodder na Amidze? To byla gierka. Nie chce wszczynac wojny, ale w tamtych czasach najlepsze gierki byly na Amidze.

----------

## noobah

Ha, z Amigi bardzo dobrze wspominam jeszcze Hired Guns - taki cyberpunkowy RPG.

 *Quote:*   

> Nie chce wszczynac wojny, ale w tamtych czasach najlepsze gierki byly na Amidze.

 

Chyba masz rację, całościowo, tj biorąc pod uwagę grafika + dźwięk + ilość tytułów to Amiga wymiatała.

----------

## martin.k

No to ja jeszcze dorzucę: 

przygodówka: Indiana Jones And The Fate Of Atlantis

mordobicie: 4d Sport Boxing

strategia: DUNE II - bezapelacyjnie

Pamiętam swojego pierwszego peceta - jakiś klon 286 AT - 20 MHz z 1MB ramu  :Smile: 

Pisało się programy pod QBasiciem  :Smile: 

----------

## totencham

 *Quote:*   

> Liberated Games
> 
> Free, legal games for download.

 

http://www.liberatedgames.com/gamelisting.php

Co do gier: mam słabą pamięć, wiem, że zaczynałem od Atari, ale nie pamiętam ani jednego tytułu  :Sad:  Na piecu zagrywałem się za to w takie np. Lemingi, Lotusa, Prehistorik, Incredible Machine (czy coś w tym guście) i Wolfenstein3d. Później dorwałem LBA 1 i zwłaszcza 2 i już więcej nie pamiętam  :Smile: 

----------

## jodri

Jak nie pamietadsz gier na Atari !!  :Smile:  River Raid , jedna z najlepszych gier na male atari. Swego czasu byl duzy wysyp polskich gier na male atari: Robbo, Misja, Fred i inne. Ta pierwsza naprawde byla wysmienita, powstala nawet konwersja na PC  :Smile: 

Fajna gra byl: Zybex (wersja na Atari i c64) - znakomita strzelanina, musze sie pochwalic ze ja ukonczylem w calosci. i jeszcze moja ulubiona gra z C64: Bubble Bobble, platformowka. Gralem na nia z kumplem nalogowo, byla mozliwosc gry rownoczesnie dla 2 osob.Na Amisie byla jeszcze znakomita: Elvira II, byla nawet czesciowo spolszczona, oraz przyznaje Hired Guns. ta ostatnia miala spore wymagania i na 6 dyskietek, na szczescie byl instalator hdd. Duna II jeden z pierwszych RTS, Settlers I tez byly na amisi. Zaraz odpale moja A1200 i zagram sobie partyje w Super froga  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

Jedną z najlepszych gier na małe Atari był "Draconus": http://mapy.atari8.info/draconus.php

Zawsze były nerwy, bo wczytywała się z taśmy jakieś 20 minut  :Smile:  Jeden błąd transferu i od nowa...

----------

## jodri

mbar Draconus byl super, ale trzeba bylo miec w magnetofonie jedno z "turb". Bylo ich calkiem sporo: Turbo 2000, Blizzard i inne. Wtedy gry sie wczytywaly prawie blyskawicznie:)

----------

## noobah

Ale mi się teraz przypomniało! Na moim pierwszym Atari 130 XL, jeszcze jak nie miałem stacji dysków, tylko magnetofon, miałem taką grę COMANDO NINJA - była gdzieś na końcu kasety, więc trudno ją było wczytać, ale jakieś 10 razy się udało. Jak już się udawało, to się kompa przez cały dzień nie wyłączało! Gra może nie powalała grafiką, ale miód był niesamowity, to był nasz everest. Na atarynce jeszcze następujące gierki wymiatały:

-boulder dash

-pooyan

-cavern of khavka

-wiele wiele innych, których tytułów nie pamiętam, ale mieliśmy z bratem i kuzynami 'nasze' nazwy, np "Plazma", "sprzątaczka" - ta była niezła - niemiecka gra, miała syntezę mowy, mówiła np. "spieler eins los"

----------

## polygon7

Dla miłośników "starych ale jarych" gier na PC: http://www.the-underdogs.org/ - 1 download na raz, przydaje się adblock.

A jeśli chodzi o moje ulubione gierki to ostatnio Pinball Fantasies i Prehistorik 2 (DosBox rulez  :Wink:  ).  :Cool: 

----------

## taopai

a pamieta ktos serie "test drive"? trojeczka byla imo najlepsza  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## argasek

Dużo.

 seria Commander Keen (haha! =) )

 seria Eye of the Beholder

 Dungeon Master 1 i 2

 F19 i F117

 Cywilizacja

 Dune I (tą nawet kupiłem oryginalną w IPSie  :Smile:  )

----------

## jodri

Pamietam Test Driva z Amigi, z wyscigowek fajny byl jeszcze Sunt Car Racer (jazda terenowym autkiem po przedziwnych torach w 3D). Nikt jednak nie napisal o jednej z najlepszych strategii handlowych SF: Frontier. Gra zajmowała jedna dyskietke, była wersja spolonizowana. Jako swiezo upieczony pilot kosmicznego mysliwca zaczynasz niezwykla przygode. Handel produktami, przemyt, walka z kosmicznymi piratami, mozliwosc zabawy w gornika (kosmicznego), to tylko niewiele co bylo mozna znalezsc w tej produkcji. Naprawde polecam.

----------

## psycepa

Rick Dangerous cala seria

Rainbow Island

i wymiatacz wszechczasow, zwlaszcza po sieci na informatyce  :Smile:  albo miodzio na amisi DYNA BLASTER

Syndicate

Jaguar XJ220 i cos podobnego z LOTUS w tytule ale juz nie pamietam

mialem jeszcze jakas gierke z Usagi Yojimbo, takim krolikiem ninja, ale nie pamietam dokladnie tytulu wiec nie chce klamac  :Smile: 

kolejny miodzik: Desert Strike

bylo tez cos w rodzaju Fcostam Interceptor, boski symulator myśliwca  :Very Happy: 

na amidze CDTV WolfChild

Pierwsza czesc Larry'ego

WrestleMania

eh dluuuugo by wymieniac

----------

## jodri

Przypomnialem sobie o jeszcze jednej swietnej grze.

I Wojna swiatowa, lotnictwo. Gra "Wings", doskonala grafika,dzwiek i grywalnosc. Dostepna

byla na Amisi na 2 dyskietkach. Wpierw gralem na A500, mozna bylo sie nabawic zwichniecia nadgarstka. Przy kazdej misji byla kilkakrotna zonglerka dyskietkami. Coz jednak gra byla warta tych mek, po prostu miodzio.

Przed kazda misja leciala fajna muzyczka + tekst z ksiazki pilotow. Misje byly zroznicowane, niektore w 3D, inne 2D.

Uwage przykuwala tez smierc pilota. Urzadzany byl pogrzeb i na ekran wyplywal nagrobek z wyrytym imieniem pilota.

Pozniej na A1200 z hdd, gralo sie juz znakomicie, zero zonglerki.

Naprawde polecam te gre, teraz jest dostepna na komorki.

----------

## Gabrys

Ja miałem tylko Atari. I to po starszym (+10 lat) bracie. W jego czasach to był superkomputer. Grałem w River Raida oczywiście, Draconusa też pamiętam ale mi nie podchodził. Kompa zostawiało się włączonego na 2 tygodnie nie raz, a czasami i dłużej. Nie to co teraz: "wyłączaj komputer na noc, bo się spali, albo że dużo prądu żre". Atarynka chodzi do dzisiaj. Czasem aż mnie korci, żeby coś naskrobać w BASICu. Kiedyś z kumplem napisaliśmy MAT(a)RIX, czyli taką animację (zjeżdżające literi) jak w Matriksie. Poza tym zabawa w POKE'i to było coś. Np. jak udało mi się z poziomu programu odpalić kasetę!!! Od tej pory zawsze zaraz po grze nagrywałem na kasetę soundtrack i w czasie gry był nie 8-bitowy dźwięk tylko putthrought magnetofon -> TV  :Very Happy: . Turbo 2000 to był też klasyk. Zbieranie kaset w jednym miejscu i trzymanie ich z dala od głośników itd. to wszystko miało swój klimat. Ale i tak wolę PC. Co do River Raid jeszcze, to ostatnio w Linux+ było o pisaniu River Raida pod SDL. Szczegółów nie znam, bo moja prenumerata dochodzi tylko do EMPIKa  :Razz: . Pamiętam jeszcze świetne samochodówki czyli Pole Position oraz Pole Position II. Pierwsza była z widokiem z góry, druga z kabiny kierowcy. A i tak jedynka była lepsza od dwójki  :Razz: . Bajtka (cała historia -- wszystkie numery z kilku lat) niestety znalazłem sporo lat po odstawieniu Atarynki w kąt (konkretniej do szafy) i przejściu na (jeszcze nie własnego) PC. Tak mi się przypomniało teraz o tym całym Atari worldzie, że chętnie bym napisał coś pod Atari, najlepiej, żeby dało się podłączyć do kompa i żeby coś z tego wyszło (telneta? -- chyba na wyjściu równoległym  :Razz: ). Coś będzie trzeba wymyśleć.

PS: Ludzie ja w 2001 roku brałem Atarynkę do szkoły, gdzie na godzinie wychowawczej prezentowaliśmy z kumplem mega-super-wypas grę pod tytułem Owsiki. Ogólnie to był zwykły Tron (dwa węże budujące ściany za sobą, cel: nie trafić w żadną ze ścian), ale wychowawca były biologiem i jakoś tak owsiki było OK. Pamiętam, że kolega musiał przynosić Joystick, ale w końcu i tak chyba staneło na tym, że jeden wąż był sterowany Joystickiem, a drugi klawiaturą (a może tak było w wersji beta, kiedy nie mieliśmy dwóch Joysticków  :Rolling Eyes: ?).

A może ktoś by napisał sterownik do kernela do obsługi Atari'owego Joysticka. A może jest a ja nic nie wiem?   :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdrawiam i przepraszam za przynudzanie, ale cóż, atmosfera starych czasów się udziela (i w moim przypadku to było naprawdę coś, bo wszyscy już siedzieli na PC, a my z kumplem coś skrobaliśmy na Atari). Ach... stare czasy były piękne i to bardzo.

----------

## tuniek

A ten Joystick to jaki miałeś ?  :Smile:  Bo ja pamiętam ważne dysputy o wyższości styków nad gumkami ... ? /tak sie mówiło ? /

----------

## Gabrys

Mam gumkowy, stykowy się zepsuł   :Laughing: . Serio.

Wtedy nikt nie miał problemów z chłodzeniem tak BTW. AFAIR nawet 486 nie miały w ogóle wiatraka, tylko radiator. Chyba nawet nie wszystkie Pentiumy 1 miały wiatraki.

----------

## jodri

Atari można zmusić do pracy jako linuxowy terminal. Słyszałem o takim rozwiazaniu u pewnej osoby. Maja jeden komputer PC, czasami jednak chce na nim siedziec dwie osoby (to rodzenstwo). Wtedy jedna z nich zasiada przy atari i za pomoca telnetu ma dostep do PC z linuxem. Nie jest to takie zle rozwiazanie, www, poczta, gadugadu, (ekg), irc to wszystko chodzi. Teraz male atarynki to calkiem wypasione maszynki. Da sie do niego podlaczyc dysk twardy, rozszerzyc pamiec, nie wiem jak z przyspieszeniem zegara. Wyobrazcie sobie mine kogos, z kom rozmawiacie na sesji irc-a, badz gadu. Na pytanie na jakim komputerze siedzicie, odpowiadacie: male atari.  :Smile: 

Ja rowniez do atari mam pewien sentyment, to byl moj pierwszy komputer. Pozniej zmienilem go na c64 i w koncu amige. Na samym koncu tej kolejki byl PC.

----------

## sebas86

Oj tego pierwszego atari, które dostałem nie dało by się podłączyć jako terminal... budową przypominało popularne niegdyś pegasusy, taka czarna skrzyneczka z modulatorem tv, wejściami na jojsticki i katridż z oprogramowaniem, na obudowie dwa przyciski i to wszystko, ale grało się na tym.  :Very Happy:  Boks, formuła 1 - takie banalne tytuły ale grało się. Jednego nie pamiętam (chyba Space?) ale ta najbardziej podobała mi się z tego co pamiętam, latało się po planszy stateczkiem, tłukło jakieś latające spodki, korzystało z czarnych dziur jako wrót między różnymi lokacjami i ogólnie bardzo fajna pozycja na tą maszynkę. Z tego co pamiętam na nowszą Atarynkę i Comodore to pogrywało się Pitfala, bawiło się syntezatorem głosu (na jednym z BlackBoxów było). Na Amidzę niekwestionowany Lotus, Stunts Car, Super Frog, X Project. Na pierwszym PC (486) Road Rash, Destruction Derby, Doom, za czasów pierwszego Pentium MMX Carmmagedon (kochana jedynka w polskiej wersji językowej), Moto Racer czy Croc (tak, tak, efekty na pierwszym akceleratorze powalały - bynajmniej mnie - Voodoo Rush to było coś  :Very Happy:  od 3dfxa) no i Revolt (to już raczej za czasów Pentium II i pierwszych Celeronów ale grało się na tym co się miało  :Wink: ).

----------

## Gabrys

 *jodri wrote:*   

> Atari można zmusić do pracy jako linuxowy terminal. Słyszałem o takim rozwiazaniu u pewnej osoby. Maja jeden komputer PC, czasami jednak chce na nim siedziec dwie osoby (to rodzenstwo). Wtedy jedna z nich zasiada przy atari i za pomoca telnetu ma dostep do PC z linuxem. Nie jest to takie zle rozwiazanie, www, poczta, gadugadu, (ekg), irc to wszystko chodzi. Teraz male atarynki to calkiem wypasione maszynki. Da sie do niego podlaczyc dysk twardy, rozszerzyc pamiec, nie wiem jak z przyspieszeniem zegara. Wyobrazcie sobie mine kogos, z kom rozmawiacie na sesji irc-a, badz gadu. Na pytanie na jakim komputerze siedzicie, odpowiadacie: male atari. 
> 
> Ja rowniez do atari mam pewien sentyment, to byl moj pierwszy komputer. Pozniej zmienilem go na c64 i w koncu amige. Na samym koncu tej kolejki byl PC.

 A wiesz może jak? No i moje Atari to 800XL z 64 kiB RAMu.

----------

## tuniek

Jak zwykle google ...  :Smile: 

http://www.linuxgazette.com/issue70/arndt.html

tyle że chyba nie spełniasz "wymagań tehnicznych "  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *tuniek wrote:*   

> tyle że chyba nie spełniasz "wymagań tehnicznych " 

 

No nie. Mam Atari XL, nie ST. ST to jak PC były prawie (to ma 0.5 MiB RAMu!!!. Moje Atari ma 64 kiB).

----------

## 13Homer

Dla mnie grą "wszechczasów" jest (i pewnie pozostanie) Another world. Żadna inna nie zrobiła na mnie takiego wrażenia: klimat, fantastyczny świat, każda zagadka inna...

Zagrywałem się też na ZX Spectrum w R-Type. Najdalej zaszedłem na 8 (ostatni) poziom. Udało mi się go przejść dopiero jak ściągnąłem emulator ZXa i wpisałem "nieśmiertelność".

A "ostatnio" (na studiach) był Supaplex. Nie dałem rady przejść wszystkich plansz. Wie ktoś może coś o wersji na Linuksa? Google nie okazał się zbyt pomocny (szukałem chyba ze 4 minuty ;)

----------

## Drwisz

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A "ostatnio" (na studiach) był Supaplex. Nie dałem rady przejść wszystkich plansz. Wie ktoś może coś o wersji na Linuksa? Google nie okazał się zbyt pomocny (szukałem chyba ze 4 minuty 

 

10 sek. szukania   :Twisted Evil:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/supaplexclone/

----------

## 13Homer

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> 10 sek. szukania  :twisted: http://sourceforge.net/projects/supaplexclone/

 

To i ja znalazłem, jest tylko wersja .exe (32-bit Windows).

Opisy w SourceForge są często na wyrost, opisują zamierzenia Autorów.

Ale próbuj dalej ;)

----------

## jodri

Gabrys tu znajdziesz opis po polsku jak podlaczyc Atari do internetu:

http://atariarea.krap.pl/artykuly.php?akcja=pokaz_artykul&id=7

Sam bym sprobowal, ale nie mam juz Atari, za to podlacze swoja A1200  :Smile: 

Zycze owocnego serfowania na małym atari

----------

## Drwisz

Sorki Homer przekleiłem link z linux.cs nie przechodząc na macierzystą stronę. Na pocieszenie pozostają Ci plansze rocksndiamonds-levels-supaplex  :Smile: 

----------

## jodri

Gabrys, nie doczytalem, podany przeze mnie przepis wymaga windowsa  :Sad: . 

Sposob linuxowy znajdziesz tu:

http://atari.republika.pl/dodatki/xl-xe_linux.htm

Zycze milego serfowania na atari.

----------

## Gabrys

 *jodri wrote:*   

> Gabrys, nie doczytalem, podany przeze mnie przepis wymaga windowsa . 
> 
> Sposob linuxowy znajdziesz tu:
> 
> http://atari.republika.pl/dodatki/xl-xe_linux.htm
> ...

 

To już znalazłem. Niestety nie potrafię zrozumieć o co tam chodzi. Nie ma tam napisane, czy chodzi o Atari XL czy jakie. Ciężko wyczuć w ogóle ten tekst. Trochę się w nim gubię. Będę musiał dogoogle'ować do poszczególnych zagadnień.

EDIT: To jest jednak dokładnie o 800XL, super!!!  :Very Happy: 

To jest tak super, że sobie kiedyś to zrobię (i nie takie trudne, tylko, że będę musiał od kumpla pożyczyć stację dysków).

----------

## jodri

Ok fajnie, ja się natomiast zabieram do zrobienia terminala z mojej A500. Znalazlem nawet na nia 

http://home.arcor.de/kickstart/TKA/Tutorials/AmigaMINIX/aminix.html#hardware

minilinuxa  :Smile: 

----------

## DrSpike

taka stara gierka tyrian2000 zawsze lubie sie przy niej rozerwac  :Very Happy: 

----------

## KeyBi

Ostatnio udało mi się zagrać w Descent'a pod linuksem, to jest giera ... nieśmiertelna jak większość z tamtych czasów. 

Teraz nadal chętnie pogrywam w Quake 1, całkiem nie dawno dziabałem z bratem po siecie w Diablo 1, pamiętam też gierke o nazwie Bubble Bobble, w którą grałem jeszcze na commodore, świetna gra  :Smile:  W Duke Nukem 3d graliśmy na infie w szkole.

Teraz to w sumie zostały mi tylko takie gry, bo już nie wymieniałem sprzętu od dawna, a Duron 800 jakoś nie radzi sobie z najnowszymi grami  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam graczy.

----------

## nigdydosc

Ja zaś kocham stare przygodówki. Dreamweb, Indiana Jones i wiele innych gier Lucasów i nie tylko.. Ostatnio sciagnełem takiego abandoware pod tytułem Orion Burger - piekna gierka jak dla mnie ale nie moge zmusić dosbox'a do otwarzania w niej dzwieku... Tyle pieknych przygodówek można zanaleźć na stronach o tamatyce "Stare ale jare".. ehh łezka się w oku kręci, już nie robia takich gier. Ja chce ciary na plecach i wypieki na twarzy podczas instalacji nowej gierki!! buu  :Wink: 

----------

## raaf

witam!

a kojarzycie gierki strategiczne firmy KOEI?? to jest to! zagralbym sobie, heh.

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## Ravak

Dawne 2,3,486 sie przypominaja. Niechronologicznie, ale:

Pirates... mniejsza o grafe, miodnosc olbrzymia... Potem znalazlem Age of Sail bodajze i tez sie zagrywalem.

Xenobots... Chyba jedyna moja oryginalna gra (nie liczac demek)  :Smile:  2 dyskietki bodajze. Cos w niej bylo takiego...

Colonization... Toz to byla zabawa (zaraz jak tylko Cywilizacja sie znudzila).

Moon Base (chyba tak)... Ledwo rozumialem ta gre (nie znalem ni w zab angielskiego wtedy) ale fajnie sie bawilo (jak nazwa wzkazuje: budowalo sie baze na ksiezycu). Szkoda, ze zawsze mi umierali ludzie.

Xenon... Fajna strzelanka :>

Blocks Out... Taak... Czasy tetrisa 3d

A gra ktora byla dla mnie przelomem pod wzgledem grafiki (nigdy nie sledzilem gier, gralem w to co na dyskietkach ojciec z pracy przyniosl), ale to juz za czasow cdromu, byl NFS pierwszy... Pamietam, ze nie moglem uwierzyc ze taka 'filmowa' gra powstala  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jodri

Dla milosnikow Bubble Booble:

http://bub-n-bros.sourceforge.net/

----------

## sebas86

 *Ravak wrote:*   

> A gra ktora byla dla mnie przelomem pod wzgledem grafiki (nigdy nie sledzilem gier, gralem w to co na dyskietkach ojciec z pracy przyniosl), ale to juz za czasow cdromu, byl NFS pierwszy... Pamietam, ze nie moglem uwierzyc ze taka 'filmowa' gra powstala 

 

Bo to jest jedna z najlepszych ścigałek jaka w historii powstała! Pięknie działa na Dosemu. Carmaggedon też śmiga aż miło.  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *Ravak wrote:*   A gra ktora byla dla mnie przelomem pod wzgledem grafiki (nigdy nie sledzilem gier, gralem w to co na dyskietkach ojciec z pracy przyniosl), ale to juz za czasow cdromu, byl NFS pierwszy... Pamietam, ze nie moglem uwierzyc ze taka 'filmowa' gra powstala  
> 
> Bo to jest jedna z najlepszych ścigałek jaka w historii powstała! Pięknie działa na Dosemu. Carmaggedon też śmiga aż miło. 

 

szczerze powiedziawszy wole carmageddona niz NFSa, do tego ostatniego nigdy nie moglem sie przekonac, natomiast wszystkie carmageddony to az sie lezka w oku kreci na wspomnienie tych nocy zarywanych by przejsc kolejny etap, a muzyka w 2000TDR po prostu mnie powalila  :Very Happy: 

'hands up hands up hands up

who wants to die'  :Twisted Evil: 

mnie grafika jaka taka powalil unreal, to bylo mocne  :Very Happy: 

----------

